# Hello From Daran



## Daran (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahah, Hello everyone, I'm Daran.
I'm quite new to the whole fancy mouse breeding.

I don't currently own any fancy mice. :? 
But as soon as I can convince my mother to allow me a third mouse. =P 
I'll be looking into getting one (Or two or three).


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

welcome. convincing most mothers to allow pets is the first step in your road to a life long addiction! lol


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Daran (Nov 12, 2010)

Baha xD I miss-typed that, I own two at the moment, pushing for more.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome  Any luck in convincing yet?


----------

